# [melango - JW Handelssysteme - B2B Technologies Chemnitz] und Minderjährige



## Hippo (31 Mai 2013)

Oft genug passiert es, daß Minderjährige auf die Anzeigen von Melango u.a. hereinfallen weil ein iPhone für 139 € ist doch *der* Taschengeldpreis.
Gesagt getan - Preis gesehen, Hirn ausgeschaltet und die Daten reingehackt.
Aber Melango, Vendis u.a. sind halt nicht Ebay oder Amazon ...
Jetzt brauchen manche Erwachsene gar nicht mit dem Finger auf diese Jugendlichen zeigen, es gibt genug "Große" die auch nicht besser aufgepasst haben.

Doch wo liegt nun der Unterschied zwischen dem reingerasselten Jugendlichen, dem normalen Verbraucher und einem gewerblichen Opfer.
Ganz einfach, der Jugendliche kommt am einfachsten aus der Misere raus.

Es wird oft geraten einfach nichts zu tun. Hilft meistens, aber nicht immer und ist im Zweifelsfall juristisch unkorrekt was gegen einen selbst verwandt werden kann.

Dem Jugendlichen, bzw. seinen Eltern gibt der Gesetzgeber eine Trumpfkarte an die Hand, die sogenannte "beschränkte Geschäftsfähigkeit".
Nachzulesen hier bei Wikipedia >>> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geschäftsfähigkeit_(Deutschland)#Minderj.C3.A4hrige_ab_7_Jahren

Warum also so reagieren und nicht mit einfachem Aussitzen? Ganz einfach. Auch wenn nach Ansicht vieler Exbetroffener und anderer zwar mit Melango gar kein Vertrag zustande kommt?
Sollte es wider Erwarten doch zu einem Gerichtsverfahren kommen - auf hoher See und vor Gericht ist man allein in Gottes Hand - sagt der Volksmund.
Warum also soll hier die Trumpfkarte leichtfertig aus der Hand gegeben werden?

Die Vorgehensweise ist hier also ganz einfach:

1. Der Jugendliche beichtet den Eltern (ok ist scheiße peinlich, geht aber nicht anders)

2. Am besten diese Anleitung hier schon ausdrucken und als erste Verteidigung gegen das elterliche Donnerwetter mitnehmen.

3. Die Eltern verfassen genau EIN Schreiben in dem Sie auf den Umstand der Minderjährigkeit hinweisen und die nachträgliche Genehmigung des Vertrages nicht geben und dieser als nicht zustandegekommen zu betrachten ist.
Diesem Schreiben muß keine Ausweiskopie beigefügt sein, eigentlich nichts außer dem blanken Schreiben.
Begründung: Es ist Sache eines Unternehmens, sich mit einer Altersverifikation gegen solche "Abschlüsse" zu wehren.

Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern

Es werden dann noch einige bitterböse Briefe kommen in denen fürchterlich gedroht wird mit Staatsanwalt, Schufa bis hin zur päpstlichen Inkassokongregation.
Diese können getrost ignoriert werden da es dazu mittlerweile genug Präzedenzfälle gibt daß es alleine Sache des Unternehmens ist sich durch geeignete Maßnahmen davor zu schützen.

Hier sind noch zwei Fälle, die sinngemäß damit zu tun haben. Die Informationen sind aber analog verwendbar

Wie sieht es aus wenn Minderjährige reingerasselt sind
Kein Abovertrag mit Minderjährigen - Urteil des AG München vom 18.2.09, AZ 262 C 18519/08

Ich hoffe das hat jetzt genügt um euch die Angst vor der Sache zu nehmen.
Gut, das Beichten bleibt immer noch nicht erspart, aber ohne gehts nicht

*Noch was wichtiges zum Schluß: Ein ABSOLUTES No Go ist in solchen Fällen eine Kontaktaufnahme per Telefon. Auch wenn dubiose Firmen (nicht nur speziell Melango) von selbst anrufen würden!*


----------

